# Rescheduled install date



## nextime (Jan 28, 2004)

After reading a few comments regarding rescheduled install dates on the VIP622 I called DISH to see if my install on FEB. 10 was still on. The automated reply was that it was scheduled on Mar. 2. I then talked to a CSR that told me it was changed because of volume and that Mar. 2 was the earliest date available. OK, is it volume or product availability? ANYONE not have their install date changed? ANYONE have one of these installed?


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

a coworker had his changed from Feb 21 to March 3 and this guy called in at 3am in the morning on the 1st.


----------



## subhuman (Mar 16, 2004)

They changed my install date too. I was orginally scheduled to have the 622 installed on 2/11. They called me last night and changed it to 2/25. They said that they are having avaliablity problems with the 622 and that was the earliest I could receive it.


----------



## emoney28 (Mar 1, 2004)

I was given 2/23 as my install date when I ordered my 622. I just called and it has not changed.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

maybe being forced to wait until 4/1 will wind up being ok after all, DOH! ")


----------



## Canondave (Feb 1, 2006)

Mine is still 2-28


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Called Dish install date changed to 2/1/2010 due to the fact the the VIP622 needs a name change to DELAY622


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Called last night and was asked if I wanted to schedule an install date. i told the guy i was given an install date of 2/28 the day before. (Actually, i was told I should get the reciever in 7-10 days, and once i got it, to call and see if I could get an installer out before the 28th).
Anyway, the guy said they didn't have me down for an install, but he could put me down for March 18th. He then looked at the notes from the day before, and found where that person had put in 2/28. He advised me to call back today when the dispatch office was open and see if they couldn't meet my original date. Once the damn thing gets to me, I should be able to hook it up myself. I had a dish1000 installed a couple of months ago.


----------



## Mark3:35 (Feb 2, 2006)

I ordered ViP622 on 1 Feb around 0730 MST and got an install date of 25 Feb. I just called and the date hasn't changed.

BTW - I've seen a lot of comments regarding costs; here's what the E* CSR quoted me:

Receiver cost (Lease) = $299.99
DVR fee = $5.98
Gold HD package = $69.99
Total monthly cost, excluding taxes = $75.97

She said the Lease fee was waived for a reason I don't remember and I have a phone line attached and local OTA HD so I don't have those fees.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

I ordered on 2/1 and was told to expect the reciever in 7-10 days, and scheduled an install for 2/28. (I was also told to call back once I got the reciever to see if they could install it sooner). I called back last night because i thought they had my email address wrong (Was told I'd get an order confirmation by email, but didn't). The guy fixed my email address and asked if i wanted to go ahead and schedule my install. I told him I had one scheduled for 2/28. He said it didn't show on my account, but he could put me down for 3/18. He also told me the reciever would come with the installer. I had him check the original order, and he found the notes for 2/28 install. He asked me to call back today when the dispatch office was open. He also said that since it was a 622, that it would indeed be shipped to me. I called back today and got the HD tech support guys. They told me there was no install available before 3/18, but my reciever had ALREADY BEEN SHIPPED to me, and to call back monday and they should have a tracking number. I called the regular Dish number, and the CSR there told me she had an available install on 2/28 between 12-5 (The slot I was originally given). However, she told me the reciever would be brought out by the installer and not delivered, despite the fact that I'd been told it was already on it's way. I've got a Dish 1000 installed already with a 921, so I can hookup the 622 myself.
I just want a definitive answer on whether it's being shipped or brought by the installer.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

nextime said:


> After reading a few comments regarding rescheduled install dates on the VIP622 I called DISH to see if my install on FEB. 10 was still on. The automated reply was that it was scheduled on Mar. 2. I then talked to a CSR that told me it was changed because of volume and that Mar. 2 was the earliest date available. OK, is it volume or product availability? ANYONE not have their install date changed? ANYONE have one of these installed?


So for those of us who MAYBE might take a chance on the 622, and order April 1, can expect a June-July delivery window?

Maybe they're putting new logos on the receivers, now calling them the 921 MkII


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

When I ordered mine, I asked if E* would ship it to me so that I could install it myself. The Rep on the phone said this was impossible as they NEVER ship the 622. Rather, the installer brings it with him. When I asked why, I was told that it's too delicate, sophisticated, etc, etc.

The next day, the installer called me to confirm the 2/25 install date. When I asked him about the install process he said that they NEVER bring the 622 with them. He says E* ships them to the home in advance.

What's the real story?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Call another CSR and see if you can break the tie? 

Most reports in the forum have said that their CSR said the receiver would be shipped to the customer.


----------



## Orcatek (May 1, 2003)

Well for those who don't get an install till after 4/1, I would be asking for the rebate, as you got it afer 4/1. 

Also they should not be charging credit cards until delivery.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Orcatek said:


> Also they should not be charging credit cards until delivery.


I was wondering how they got around that... All the credit card agreements I have seen have required that merchants ship product within a few days of charging a customer's credit card.

Perhaps they get around it because the $299 isn't a purchase for the receiver but rather a service charge?


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

James Long said:


> Call another CSR and see if you can break the tie?
> 
> Most reports in the forum have said that their CSR said the receiver would be shipped to the customer.


Too late, since my order has been placed. So now I must wonder if the receiver will show up at my door before the install. Or, will the installer bring one with him? Or, will it be both? Of course, the nightmare scenario after waiting a month would be NEITHER!


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Tie-Breaker.
Call number 5:
"Your reciever has been shipped".


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I have a question.

When they originally said the 622s would be available on 2/1 and would be installed for the Olympics, were they talking about the Winter Olympics in Torino or the 2008 Summer Olympics in Beijing?

..Doyle


----------



## KWB3 (May 11, 2005)

nextime said:


> ANYONE not have their install date changed? ANYONE have one of these installed?


I called the afternoon of 2/1 to order my upgrade from 811 to 622 and the install date that I received was for 3/11. I know it's out there a bit but at least it sounds like it might be a real date.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

DoyleS said:


> I have a question.
> 
> When they originally said the 622s would be available on 2/1 and would be installed for the Olympics, were they talking about the Winter Olympics in Torino or the 2008 Summer Olympics in Beijing?
> 
> ..Doyle


Hmmm.. I don't recall them saying they would be installed for the olympics. Must have missed that part of Charlie Chat.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DoyleS said:


> I have a question.
> 
> When they originally said the 622s would be available on 2/1 and would be installed for the Olympics, were they talking about the Winter Olympics in Torino or the 2008 Summer Olympics in Beijing?


Where did you get that sound bite? I don't recall them promising 622's installed by the Olympics. The only mention of the Olympics was the HD channel for ALL HD receivers (which was mention as of Feb 1st but has obviously been pushed back a few days).


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I think the whole point to this is ensuring the product is exactly the way you want it before shipping. I feel confident this is what is happening in respect to software/ And you know, say what you want, but personally, give me perfection before premature readiness.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeff McClellan said:


> ...And you know, say what you want, but personally, give me *perfection* before premature readiness.


Chortle, chough, choke. :hurah:


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Mikey said:


> Chortle, chough, choke. :hurah:


Not arguing your pont Mikey, just waiting on a later date to prove a point, thats all.


----------



## Orcatek (May 1, 2003)

Just got rescheduled. Went from 2/12 to 2/28. My other choice was 3/14 when I said I was busy on 2/28. I will reschedule the other stuff once I hear people really getting installs. Looks like the 622 is really vaporware and not shipping.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Orcatek said:


> Just got rescheduled. Went from 2/12 to 2/28. My other choice was 3/14 when I said I was busy on 2/28. I will reschedule the other stuff once I hear people really getting installs. Looks like the 622 is really vaporware and not shipping.


Not vaporware, its real, and I sincerely believe the wait will be worth the wait.


----------

